
Twitter just priced its IPO - sethbannon
https://twitter.com/twitter/status/398235511254298624
======
_delirium
I guess they're going for the "all our IPO communications are tweets on
Twitter" thing, but this one seems it would've been a better fit for the
company blog
([https://blog.twitter.com/company](https://blog.twitter.com/company)). They
could've still tweeted a link to the post. Instead they seem to have
tweeted... a screenshot of the post, which doesn't exist in text form.

------
skelsey
Isn't the only price that matters the total market cap? Why are people so
obsessed with share price? By itself, it's meaningless.

